# Which Serpentine belt should I buy for a SB 13"?



## HMF (Feb 1, 2011)

Can anybody here suggest a part number, brand, etc. to install on a Southbend 13" lathe with a finished length of about 61.5"?

Thanks! 


Nelson


----------



## dwdw47 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Which Serpentine belt should I buy for a SB 13"?*

I know this is an old thread. 
The orange urethane belt is welded on a but splice. The tool looks like a soldering iron with a small spatula on it and its coated with a non stick Teflon.
The holder for the belt is a toggle clamp that holds the belt ends in line. The soldering iron melts it and then you pull it out and squeeze the ends together with the toggle tool.
It works well and the flash around the joint is slit off with a razor.
Thanks
dwdw47


----------

